# Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro?



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

I was wondering what my options were for coilover suspensions for the above mentioned car? I REFUSE to go with a "coilover" set-up that is essentially the cheesy sleeve set-up style, comparable to Skunk or something like that. I know or a few cars with H+R springs but the front is too high in my opinion. So, do they make true coilovers for the "vintage" Audi's? I am a LONG time admirer, fresh owner, as in not yet delivered


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (DubinBuffalo)*

they only ones i know of are ground control(website escapes me right now). but those are the cheap sleeve style and these ones







found at http://www.2bennett.com/body_suspension.html 
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (MFZERO)*

The ones you'll find at 2Bennett ARE Ground Controls, so that proves they're not the cheap kind. FK makes real coil-overs for the 4000. Contact them. Call H&R too, just to see what they can do


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (Peppery P)*

Tell me again why a good sleeve coil adjustable coil spring (i.e. ground control adjusters with eibach springs with rates of your choosing) with a decent set of shocks is a bad thing? It lets you build a great suspension setup without plopping $1200 down up front. Spend the 400 on the ground controls, and buy a nice set of adjustable shocks when you have the cash. I guarantee you won't be dissapointed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (Peppery P)*

i though they looked familiar








good to know tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (MFZERO)*

Thanks for the info, I'm an Audi newbie, long time admirer though


----------



## SRSVW (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (DubinBuffalo)*

Why do you want coilovers? Is this a race car? We carry performance spring kits that will improve the handling immensly and dont cost an arm and leg and wont give all the trouble ang compromise that coilovers give and can still be used on the track. Much better than GC coilovers!
Dick Shine


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (SRSVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Much better than GC coilovers![HR][/HR]​Other than perhaps being cheaper, I fail to see how a standard spring kit can be _much_ better than an adjustable spring setup. You can get spring rates to your exact specs (as opposed to your standard "sport" or "race" springs), and you can fine tune your ride height / balance to your exact specs.
Again, it totally depends on your intentions with the car. I've got a set of "sport" springs on my 5ktq, and they work just fine for my commuter car.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (SRSVW)*

Shine Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (sirhc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Other than perhaps being cheaper, I fail to see how a standard spring kit can be _much_ better than an adjustable spring setup. You can get spring rates to your exact specs ....[HR][/HR]​So can Shine .....


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (DubinBuffalo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was wondering what my options were for coilover suspensions for the above mentioned car? I REFUSE to go with a "coilover" set-up that is essentially the cheesy sleeve set-up style, comparable to Skunk or something like that. I know or a few cars with H+R springs but the front is too high in my opinion. So, do they make true coilovers for the "vintage" Audi's? I am a LONG time admirer, fresh owner, as in not yet delivered







[HR][/HR]​FK makes them for that car. Since you have them in your sig, you are probably familiar with the brand.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (turboquattro)*

Someone on the Audiworld.com site is making coilovers for the 90 quattro. But again, its a sleve type.


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (sirhc)*

blaufergnugen has coil-overs for you for like 400 bux, they are the ones I'm getting.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (GZero)*

where on the website are these??


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (MFZERO)*

Nevermind, I thought that's where I saw them.


----------



## COOLGTI86 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (DubinBuffalo)*

hey ive been looking for coilovers for a while and i cant find any co. that have them for a 86 audi 4000 quattro a little help here


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (COOLGTI86)*

Did you read the thread you posted to? There are some names listed there.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (COOLGTI86)*

did you look up top??


----------



## COOLGTI86 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (DubinBuffalo)*

ya i looked on the fk site and found nothing i was woundering if anyone else carryd coilovers besides 2bennett. i cant find any other co.


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Coilovers for an 87 4000CS Quattro? (COOLGTI86)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ya i looked on the fk site and found nothing i was woundering if anyone else carryd coilovers besides 2bennett. i cant find any other co.







[HR][/HR]​The FK site does have them. Look at their current ad (page 2), and you will see 4000 and 5000 listed. http://www.fknorthamerica.com/advertising_ec2.php?PHPSESSID=35f0ee46a39c53eeee3edfa52bc24849
The Ground Control site has them listed as well. Go to their online application guide and it's right there in plain English.
http://www.ground-control.com/gcapguid.htm
Shox.com carries Ground Control coilovers as well for your car. Go to their application guide and look up Audi and then Ground Control.
http://www.shox.com/appguide/
Nopi carries Ground Control coilovers for your car. Just go to their site and follow the links through Audi, 4000, suspension, suspension kits.
http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm... AUDI 4000 Suspension Suspension Kit&vaffid=0
Shine Racing themselves even answered this thread and offered coilovers.
http://www.shineracing.com/
So, if you are looking for coilovers, so far we have listed, in this thread, and now totally spelled out for you, FK, Ground Control from many sources, and Shine Racing. Not including the guy on Audiworld.com.
If you are still having problems, send me $2500 and I'll locate them and send them to you. I accept Paypal. 
We all want you to have coilovers, and don't want you to have to go through any unnecessary trouble or inconvenience.


----------



## -=87'Quantum=- (Sep 20, 2012)

*Are coil-overs the way to go with a 1986 Audi Quattro 4000CS?*

The question above, can anybody help?


----------

